# Magna rototiller



## Genius.

I need a tiller for my garden and I found a Magna one locally for $125.

Are these things any good? And is it a good deal?

It's a 5hp Briggs


----------



## Genius.




----------



## tbow388

If it runs and tills its a good tiller


----------



## REJ2

Looks typical of a front tine tiller, $125 is about twice as much as i have paid for similar offerings.


----------



## dave_376

It looks clean. Was it repainted? If it runs good and tills I would buy it as long as you only have a small garden. Front tine tillers can be hard work! If you have a lot of garden to till up get a rear tine tiller.


----------



## Genius.

I have a large garden, 100' x 50' I'd say. Right now I use a hoe.....

Then yesterday my neighbor asked if I wanted to borrow their small Huskee tiller. It was about a 12" thing, 43cc. it was nice, it was extreamly light, I could toss it all around. 

I'm looking for strictly weed control, not breaking ground. I have a tractor for the big tilling.

I'm actually thinking it will be a little large for my wants, I will check it out tomorrow if he still has it.


----------



## bowtechmadman

I've got one you can have if you want it. Front tine but I keep fighting the recoil and carb on the thing to keep it running. Might be worth monkeying with if you want. Was more tiller than I really needed since I wasn't breaking ground. I really like my little Stihl for weed control.


----------

